
Meet Moxie Marlinspike, the Anarchist Bringing Encryption to All of Us - pr0zac
https://www.wired.com/2016/07/meet-moxie-marlinspike-anarchist-bringing-encryption-us/
======
brokenmachine
I enjoyed the 10 seconds of the article that I read before the ad-wall came
up...

------
niftich
If adblocker detection is giving you trouble, full-text with images has been
crawled yesterday by Archive.is:

[https://archive.is/ALXJY](https://archive.is/ALXJY)

------
teythoon
Meet Moxie Marlinspike, the Anarchist Bringing us yet another cryptographic
island with a single point of failure.

~~~
jasonvorhe
You meant "Meet Moxie Marlinspike, the guy who brought encryption to millions
or even billions of people who use a multitude of independent services"?

